# NABBA south east area?????



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Any updates ?????

:thumb:

2 hours in there should be some results by now!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

*Taps foot impatiently*


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

defdaz said:


> *Taps foot impatiently*


yea me to DAM IT :cursing:


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Me too, looking forward to any news on results.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess they don't care about us no more. :crying:

:lol:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

James L is there with Fivos, I've asked him to text to let me know how he gets on!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bobbytrickster said:


> James L is there with Fivos, I've asked him to text to let me know how he gets on!


Brill, thanks! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Im back home..got 2nd in the masters >40s..but gutted to be honest. Was so happy with my condition and overall package. I peronally think its the best ive been and could not have asked for more.

James L and Locust were at the show so ill let them tell you there thoughts.

Just off to eat...

Fivos


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Im back home..got 2nd in the masters >40s..but gutted to be honest. Was so happy with my condition and overall package. I peronally think its the best ive been and could not have asked for more.
> 
> James L and Locust were at the show so ill let them tell you there thoughts.
> 
> ...


ahhh babe congrats though...... you worked friggen hard by what James was saying!!! GO enjoy your food...... whats on the menu?

Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is a couple have better pics on another cam but dont have the lead to upload:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

congrat on the placing. you're the best you can be right now. and in that sense, you are the winner. looking forwards to some comparison photos. What tanning did you use?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ABOBO said:


> congrat on the placing. you're the best you can be right now. and in that sense, you are the winner. looking forwards to some comparison photos. What tanning did you use?


Thanks mate although i dont think the photos show my true condition off to its fullest but thought id post a few anyway..

Fivos


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

That's me just home - thought it was a really close call in your class, Fivos, but you looked excellent.

Class 2 was pretty good as well - thought Darren Crocker had an excellent physique, as did the boy who won the first timers.

Didn't really know what to expect as it was my first show (and i was on my own), but it was a good day. Lots of shouts of "Legs! Glutes! Keep it tight!" which were pretty funny but thought the compere was a bit cheesy - the cries "Muscle power!" and "Beef it up!" during the posedowns didn't add much.

Saw James, Shaun Tavernier, JoJo and Fivos outside. Couldn't believe the size of Shaun.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Im back home..got 2nd in the masters >40s..but gutted to be honest. Was so happy with my condition and overall package. I peronally think its the best ive been and could not have asked for more.
> 
> James L and Locust were at the show so ill let them tell you there thoughts.
> 
> ...


Mate I thought the class was yours. You looked great. Kept my eye out for you as this was the first show I've been to over here in the UK.

Keep your head up, I'm sure many people saw it the same way I did.

Leigh


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

These don't show off the full extent of your condition, but I'm sure people get the idea.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bad luck Fivos, but congrats on looking so good! Side-chest, side-triceps and most muscular shots in particular look amazing! I can see you had striations in your triceps but none of the photos show them clearly (wasn't the lighting very good?).

One thing is for sure, you don't look anywhere old enough to be in the masters!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking good Fivos, gutted for you mate, who won?

Whats your plans now mate?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I managed to place 3rd in Class 3. I cocked up the last 24hours carb/water manipulation through my own fault,lol. Neverthelesss, happy with placing


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> I managed to place 3rd in Class 3. I cocked up the last 24hours carb/water manipulation through my own fault,lol. Neverthelesss, happy with placing


was vince in your class babe?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry hun, I wouldn`t know any one by name, only new one. Sure the names will be on a website soon


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats nitrogen, well done mate! Enjoying some well earned grub now?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

DAMN fivos you looked bloody amazing... good to see the vacuum shot back aswell... good showing..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> LOL everyone does it!
> 
> you look awesome one week out but for some reason u do sh1t you aint done the whole 12 weeks and it goes wrong! of course that has never happened to me.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> congrats on your placing mate!


cause your just so awesome it doesnt happen right......

 like fcuk


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Congrats nitrogen, well done mate! Enjoying some well earned grub now?


Thanks buddy, I didnt go over the top with food. Had some fruit loaf after the show, whicj used to be a part of my carb up food in the past, then drank almost 2 litres of water until I got home.The I ate 4 shredded wheat biscuits with a protein shake poured over, to get some goodness inside me.

This morning I made some pancakes, happy to share the recipe:

80g oats, 4 eggs, 1 apple (de cored), 1 bannana (peeled:lol, cinamon all in the blender for a quick whizz. You could add sugar or sweetener. I eat mine with loads of honey.Now, off to Mac Donalds, for the second brekie


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DB said:


> LOL everyone does it!
> 
> you look awesome one week out but for some reason u do sh1t you aint done the whole 12 weeks and it goes wrong! of course that has never happened to me.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> congrats on your placing mate!


I looked better on the second depleting day. Next time I carry on training 2 days out the show, and start carbing up 36hours before, the cut the water. I looked better before the show. I look full, dry and veiny after some meals I had, always the case.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Im back home..got 2nd in the masters >40s..but gutted to be honest. Was so happy with my condition and overall package. I peronally think its the best ive been and could not have asked for more.
> 
> James L and Locust were at the show so ill let them tell you there thoughts.
> 
> ...


You did well buddy, shredded to bits, congrats:beer:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

hey all. Was a good show.

Fivos's condition was outstanding. Was a very tough call between you and the winner mate. I had you on condition and presention.

A hard class overall. Good to meet you mate.

The top 4 in the first timers were excellent. Espically the winner. Again a tough call.

But some of the first timers were off way off. But fair play to them for getting up there.

Terry fisher looked good.

And so did the classes.

Wanted to see James L but he was very popular so didn't get the chance to say hi. Lol

Eddie abbew was there looking huge. Very huge in fact.

There was some nobs in the crowd heckling the women. Really annoys me. No respect. ****s.

Who won the overall I left after class 2. Couldn't hold out for food no more.


----------



## gemdancer (Apr 5, 2009)

does anyone know the full list of results from yesterday?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

They wouldn't dare do it to the men. They were sitting right by me too.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

DB said:


> hayes seems to always attract the hecklers and nob head though to be honest


Yeah there were a few of those at the stars last year, strange that area seems to breed nob's


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> Who won the overall I left after class 2. Couldn't hold out for food no more.


The guy who won class 1 won the overall - Mick Hall or something?

I got in a bit late and only saw the comparisons for the first timers - was Nakhrath (sp) there? Didn't see any Wolverine-like competitors on stage.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

How did the ladies get on?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Willie said:


> The guy who won class 1 won the overall - Mick Hall or something?
> 
> I got in a bit late and only saw the comparisons for the first timers - was Nakhrath (sp) there? Didn't see any Wolverine-like competitors on stage.


Dam I didn't see class 1.

I know a few 1st timers dropped out. And I'm sure I didn't

See him up there.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Class 1 and Overall.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> How did the ladies get on?


This is the Trained Figure Class.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Good turn out in the trained class. Any toned class pics?


----------



## gemdancer (Apr 5, 2009)

who won the ladies? does anyonme know?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

The girl second from the left won that class, and an eastern European called Eva (i think) won the toned.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Got pics of Mr Class 3 please?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Im back home..got 2nd in the masters >40s..but gutted to be honest. Was so happy with my condition and overall package. I peronally think its the best ive been and could not have asked for more.
> 
> James L and Locust were at the show so ill let them tell you there thoughts.
> 
> ...


mate you look superb in the pics and know what you look like first hand in the flesh!! feel for you bro but be proud of what you produced,wish i could of made the show but unfortunately could not.With your determination and overall package theres always next time to give them hell mate! see you soon my friend:beer:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

nitrogen said:


> Got pics of Mr Class 3 please?


Let me know which one is you mate and I'll get them up.


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Willie said:


> The girl second from the left won that class, and an eastern European called Eva (i think) won the toned.


Kristelle Sammons came 2nd in toned. Presumably Eva who won the toned is the same Eva that came 2nd last year and placed well at the NABBA British a few weeks later.

Does anyone have any pics of the toned class?


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good turn out in the trained class. Any toned class pics?


Here you go. Girl on the right won, girl in the middle second.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Wednesday100 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the toned class?


No :tongue:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Let me know which one is you mate and I'll get them up.


I am second from the right, standing next to the winner. Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## Chief74 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that Ewa Patoka winning the Toned Figure class? I think she came 2nd last years SE...

She has an absolutely stunning physique & is very feminine and posed very professionally from what i remember from last year (kinda left a lasting impression...lol)

Glad she's taken 1st place this year!

Well done...


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Let me know which one is you mate and I'll get them up.


I thought the guy far right was unlucky not to win that class.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

nitrogen said:


> I am second from the right, standing next to the winner. Thank you, much appreciated


Here are a few.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Willie said:


> I thought the guy far right was unlucky not to win that class.


Yeah I'm with you on that. The guy who won was in good condition but didn't have the shape or lines of the second placed guy.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you for the pics


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats Fivos. I thoguht you looked very impressive and would be intrested to see the competitor who won. It must of been close!


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Congrats Fivos. I thoguht you looked very impressive and would be intrested to see the competitor who won. It must of been close!


Here he is...


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Fivos: looking at the photos that you have posted and also of others taken of you on stage, I would say you are softer in the glutes and hamstrings than when you are spot on. Harder from the front and decent side-on, but all-round softer from the rear.

Swaby looks to be in similar condition, going by the photos above.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MissBC said:


> Any updates ?????
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 2 hours in there should be some results by now!


Hey I thought you were coming girlie? X


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Hey I thought you were coming girlie? X


yea i know, didnt end up being able to make it!! after last weekend at portsmouth i was shattered and had a massively busy week so just couldnt face sitting though another show! think il be heading to the NABBA british though so im assuming you will be there!!

How was it? you have a good day xx


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Diamond said:


> Fivos: looking at the photos that you have posted and also of others taken of you on stage, I would say you are softer in the glutes and hamstrings than when you are spot on. Harder from the front and decent side-on, but all-round softer from the rear.
> 
> Swaby looks to be in similar condition, going by the photos above.


Dean thanks for your constructive critisism. Although, as Aussie L says that dont show off my true condition...Like i said in my post, i feel its the best package to date (not just condition) shame you werent there. In the photos im not flexing my hams and glutes properly which i wont make that mistake again (any bodypart not flexed properly will appear soft).

I feel John was in his best shape ever something i told him when we were backstage...i felt my lower half was tigher than his hence my reasoning for being gutted. John is a pal and glad he got his stuff togther.

I know what i need to work on so from that point of view im glad i enetered the show as my main aim is the NPA Yorkshire and 3 weeks and going to the Euros.

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was keeping my eye out for u I thought I gotta say hi this time! Yea we had a good day but obviously I wanted my baby to win so not as enjoyable as it could have been! I quite liked the venue and I only live twenty mins away so at least it was local! Didn't get to see the other classes except the first timers, one guy did some proper strange routine it was hilarious but very odd bless him lol! X


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just wanna thank everyone for there support and AussieL for the pics. Real good quality pics mate. Great quality, sharpness and colour..what setup was you using must be a great optic lens..

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Here he is...


Im pretty sure this guy won the over 40's at Hayes for the UKBFF last year


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Just wanna thank everyone for there support and AussieL for the pics. Real good quality pics mate. Great quality, sharpness and colour..what setup was you using must be a great optic lens..
> 
> Fivos


Mate really appreciate your kind words. I've actually been lurking on this site for a while and have taken great inspiration from the shots that you take. Even your story of how you got into shooting inspired me.

I started doing it out of personal interest and to provide friends with some decent shots.

My camera is nothing special. Just a Canon EOS 400D, I was using Canon EF-S 55-250mm lens, again pretty basic. At the moment it does the trick, I'm saving for a better setup.

I was sitting up the back and between a few people, however I like how some of the shots turned out. Mind you I have reduced these, larger ones aren't so clear.

I'm still really learning and having fun doing it. If you like I can email you some larger shots.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

DB said:


> Anyone got pics of the novice class?


Yeah mate I have some, I'll get them up.

Just wanted to say thanks for putting me on to Yorky's Gym. That place is insane, full dungeon.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Novice winner...


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

The line up.

2nd from the right placed 2nd.

3rd from the right placed 3rd.


----------

